# What Era



## miketexas44 (May 15, 2011)

Have a few Shasta Ginger ale bottles that are imbossed with a semi round bottom's on them ! Was dug up in a dump site of all places on Clark air base in the late 70's ! trying to date the bottles ! Any suggestions out there?


----------



## kwalker (May 15, 2011)

Not exactly the place to ask this...I'd recommend going to the Sodas section or even the after 1900 section to ask a QUESTION about your bottle. This is where you'd sell your bottle...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2011)

welcome, I can't help, I only remember cans. I am going to move this to the soda section though. I think it will be better seen there.


----------



## celerycola (May 15, 2011)

I've seen hand finished SHASTA WATER CO bottles matching this description that would date 1910-20. 

 Can you post a pic?


> ORIGINAL:  miketexas44
> 
> Have a few Shasta Ginger ale bottles that are imbossed with a semi round bottom's on them ! Was dug up in a dump site of all places on Clark air base in the late 70's ! trying to date the bottles ! Any suggestions out there?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> Not exactly the place to ask this...I'd recommend going to the Sodas section or even the after 1900 section to ask a QUESTION about your bottle. This is where you'd sell your bottle...


 
 ?
 That's not true..


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This thread was originally in the "Buy and Sell" forum, and cows moved it into the soda forum.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 15, 2011)

Well, color me daupe.. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2011)

> Have a few Shasta Ginger ale bottles that are imbossed with a semi round bottom's on them ! Was dug up in a dump site of all places on Clark air base in the late 70's ! trying to date the bottles ! Any suggestions out there?


 
 Hello Mr. Howell,

 Welcome to A-BN. Here's hoping you'll find your way back to this post and show us some good pictures of your Shastas. I grew up with Shasta and have a fond place in my taste bud department for them.

 Howzit that you came to be digging for bottles at Clark? Have you half a million San Miguels? [8D] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good photographs of your Shastas would allow us to hopefully give you further information. Do include overall shots of the bottles and closeups of the base and neck & the embossing.

 I didn't realize that Shasta dated as early as it does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The history of Shasta begins high in the beautiful Cascade Mountain Range near the California/Oregon border, where there is a magnificent, snow-capped mountain named Shasta. Shasta is an ancient Indian word meaning whiteness and purity. The glaciers of Mt. Shasta keep the peak perpetually white with snow while the base holds beautiful hot springs offering pure, naturally carbonated spring water year round. It was here at the base of Mt. Shasta in 1889, that the history of Shasta soft drinks began. A group of businessmen opened a health and vacation resort at the site and featured naturally carbonated spring water. The pure spring water was so enthusiastically received by visitors that the men formed Shasta Mineral Springs Company and began bottling and selling the carbonated water throughout the Pacific West Coast.

 In 1928 Shasta came under new management and was renamed the Shasta Water Company. With the new name came new ideas as Shasta began to expand its line from just carbonated water to a variety of flavors. During the years that followed, Shasta experienced steady growth throughout the West Coast.

 Major changes came in the early 1950â€™s when Shasta introduced three new soft drink industry concepts; the packaging of soft drinks in cans; the introduction of low calorie soft drinks; and the implementation of a more efficient method of distributing soft drinks-shipping cans and bottles directly to grocers through wholesale channels. All of these changes proved to be extremely successful and contributed greatly to Shastaâ€™s growth in the years that followed..." From.






 I was surprised to see the Baltimore connection in wiki-shasta. "Shasta began as The Mt. Shasta Mineral Springs Company in Baltimore, Maryland on December 6, 1889. It was also known as The Shasta Water Company. It produced bottled mineral water from Shasta Springs in northern California. The water was poured into glass-lined railroad cars and shipped off for local bottling.
 In 1931, Shasta produced its first soft drink, pale dry ginger ale. Until the 1950s, the company's products were mainly mixers for alcoholic drinks: mineral water, club soda, and ginger ale."









  "SO-14  7 3/4" tall, round form, aqua glass, with a nice tooled crown top and a smooth base. Embossed on front vertically : " SHASTA " Bottle is near mint condition with only a few light scratches and some spotty light interior haze. A very nice bottle that is typically found in Northern California, Siskiyou County. Is this a early bottle from the Shasta Soda Co.? Not to many of these around in this kind of condition!   $40.00" From.

 Got any Lassens?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 16, 2011)

Did somebody say ...

 Got any Lassens?


----------



## carlo0321 (Jul 12, 2020)

miketexas44 said:


> Have a few Shasta Ginger ale bottles that are imbossed with a semi round bottom's on them ! Was dug up in a dump site of all places on Clark air base in the late 70's ! trying to date the bottles ! Any suggestions out there?


hi, do you have something for sell,  for the shasta ginger ale..


----------

